

Why Lean Startup sucks for startups - onion2k
http://klinger.io/post/69794653694/why-lean-startup-sucks-for-startups

======
sharemywin
What I get out of lean start-up is almost like being a kickstarter consulting
company first. Get several early adopters build what they want then focus on
making them really happy. At that point you need to figure out how to market
to others in the segment cost effectively.

